# Eheim 2215 question



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

So I'm trying to hook up the spraybar. Am i missing something? I got the green tube coming out of my outflow, going into this little green plastic thing that came in the box, then I put that hard plastic thing into a piece of hose, then I attach the spray bar into that green tube. Basically I use that little plastic green thing that came in the box as a "noddle" to put between the hose and the spraybar. It doesn't seem to secure. Is this right?

There was another bigger plastic thing in the box, but it has an opening. Any idea what that is for? 

Am I doing this right?

Thanks


----------



## JSCOOK (Jan 7, 2008)

Did it come with a manual? ... pretty straight forward ...


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3603&pcatid=3603

The picture doesn't really show it but I put a short piece of soft hose on the spray bar, then put the other end of it onto the hard plastic piece (that part hangs on the edge of the tank). The piece that I am referring to is in the lower right hand of the picture. Then I placed the soft hose to the other end of the hard piece which then connects to the shut-offs which I made sort of long so I could pull the filter out from under the stand more easily. I guess you could also use the other curved piece (it is right above the hard piece in the pic) and shove the soft hose in it and place it over the edge of the tank in place of the other method. I know it seems a little overwhelming, but just lay it all out before you cut anything. Send me an e-mail if you don't get it and I'll send you some pics of it.:smile:


----------



## bdement (Jan 27, 2005)

The tubing fits snugly around the spraybar with no connector of any type. It seems insecure, but it is effective. I gave mine about a centimeter of overlap and have never had a problem.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

So you just hook the hose directly onto the spray bar? In the pictures in the manual it looks like there is something that connect between the spray bar, and the tubing.

And to the guy who said to "read the manual - it's pretty straightforward" - do you have an Eheim filter? LOL it's no where near "straighforward"


----------



## JSCOOK (Jan 7, 2008)

rick4him said:


> And to the guy who said to "read the manual - it's pretty straightforward" - do you have an Eheim filter? LOL it's no where near "straighforward"


Ya I do (didn't see my sig?) ... personally I didn't find it hard when I set my first one up a few months back.

I just did a search here on The Planted Tank for a pic ... might help ya.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey JSCOOK, that's a really good picture. Couldn't have done it better myself.


----------



## JSCOOK (Jan 7, 2008)

dthb4438 said:


> Hey JSCOOK, that's a really good picture. Couldn't have done it better myself.


 
Wasn't me ... credit goes to Remmy on this thread here


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

JSCOOK said:


> Did it come with a manual? ... pretty straight forward ...


X 2 I have setup quite a few and it is very simple. The picture above should help you out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey thanks. I did just like the picture, only I skipped the elbow part. I just plug the hose direct into the spray bar.


----------



## JayDBaltimore (Feb 22, 2008)

My (one of them anyway) other hobbies is RC Helicopters. You learn to tie EVERYTHING down. Wire ties mainly. Nice and tidy. I have a 2215 and used two wire ties where the tubing went over the hard plastic parts. Obviously you don't want metal hose clamps in the tank. Think about what happens if your tubing pops off of the spray bar and pops out of the tank. You pump your tank out onto the floor. Wire ties are very cheap, easy to put on and take off. Even if you "never had a problem", what a huge mess if you do. It is to easy to add a little extra protection, to not do it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

check my sig for my tank. This is what I ended up doing.


----------

